# Lohnt Schneider ab wotlk noch?



## HostileRecords (15. September 2008)

Das ist meine frage, undzwar überlege ich.. ob ich meinen schneider nicht verlernen soll, und stattdessen alchi oder sowas lerne.
Denn ich hab meine zweifel das schneider im addon sich wirklich noch bezahlt macht..
damals hab ich das für meinen Mage gewählt um das Eisschattenzeugs herzustellen.. was irgendwie auch total der reinfall war.. weil frost im pve einfach nit das wahre ist, zauberfeuer war okay.. aber extrem teuer und in kara gabs auch schon besseres zum teil.
Und geld machen kann ich mit dem beruf auch nicht mehr.. da man eig nur noch die stoffe verkaufen kann, die aber auch kaum noch wert haben atm.
Und an die dicken rezepte schaff ichs jetzt nichtmal.. also wäre es nicht vorteilhafter z.B alchi zu lernen? 
bin auch schon KK und hätte damit immer meine pots, und kann pots jederzeit verkaufen.. weil sie immer gebraucht werden.
Oder kann es sein, das ich iwas von der beta nicht mitbekommen habe.. was den schneider beruf doch nun endlich etwas vorteilhafter macht? wenn ja, aufklärung plz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## little Vulkan (16. September 2008)

Viele Rezepte sind ja noch nicht bekannt, aber die Schwarztuch und Zaubertuch Sachen sind nicht von schlechten Eltern, Die Aufstellung ist hier unter buffed de zu finden .


----------



## HostileRecords (16. September 2008)

joa.. war ja in tbc auch schon so.. anfangs war waren die sets gold wert, nur sobald man dann ma kara farmen konnte.. waren sie schon austauschbar.. und mittlerweile hab ich garnichts mehr vom schneider beruf... und ich frag mich ob es im addon dann auch so sein wird.. das ichs dann sobald die schneidersets ausgetauscht sind, mir der beruf nichts mehr bringt.. also zu tbc war mir schneider nur zu anfang nützlich.. um überhaupt mal epics als frischer 70er zu haben.. aber das kann es doch nicht dann schon wieder gewesen sein.. und wenn sich das im addon nicht ändern sollte.. will ich halt nicht nochmal den fehler machen und es für viel geld hochpushen und die sets herstellen die massig g kosten und mich nur geringfügig weiterbringen.


----------



## Pacmaniacer (16. September 2008)

also ich weiss nich aber schneider is doch n guter beruf man kann sich selber neu einkleiden und muss nich erst alle items farmen um kara rdy zu sein ^^

wie das in Wotlk wird weiss ich auch nicht aber zu KK empfehlen sich 2 berufe

-Alchie
-Inschriftenkunde

Alchis können tränke herstellen und Inschriftler rollen und glyphen
beides können also verbesserungen für einen char herstellen.

was du machen möchtest is dir überlassen ^^

MFG PACI


----------



## BlOoDvirE (18. September 2008)

Ähnliches Problem habe ich auch hab atm mehrere 70er Chars auf meinem "Main-Server".
Mein aktueller Main hat Schneidern und Vz auf maximal und logischerweise viele Rezepte durch Rufbelohnung erhalten.
Ein anderer,der mir genauso viel Spaß macht, hat Bergbau und Kräuter, als Beruf, also bis jetzt auf Farmen ausgelegt
Beide besitzen Epic-Mount 

Und dann noch der neuste 70er ebenfalls mit schneidern,dazu jedoch Kräuter. Er logischerweise blau/grün equippt und kein hohen Ruf bei sämtlichen Fraktionen

Daher stellt sich bei mir auch die Frage, bei wem ich einen Beruf verlernen soll damit an die Stelle der "Schriftgelehrte" tritt :/


----------



## LifeisPain (11. Oktober 2008)

Ich würd shcneidern behalten, aus zwei Gründen:

Schneider kriegen eine Fähigkeit wo sie von Humanoiden emhr Stoffe bekommen und sie können Teppich schneidern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlOoDvirE (11. Oktober 2008)

Den Teppich brauch nur keiner^^ 
Und mehr Stoffe von Humanoiden?..Naja ich kann so schon kein Netherstoff mehr sehen,da es einem einfach hinterher geworfen wird. Daher bringt der "vorteil" einem auch nix. Schneidern wird mir lediglich dazu dienen, Vz auf max zu bringen da ich mir grüne Dinge herstelle und diese disse. Denn den Berufvorteil von Schneidern kann man in die Tonne kloppen


----------



## Natral (15. Oktober 2008)

jetzt mal ernsthaft leute ,schon was  richtig gutes bop bnekannt?  der teppich ist ja auch nur  just4fun also   bisher reiß mich besonders als magier noch nix von den schneidern vom hocker


----------



## Schinderhannes77 (15. Oktober 2008)

also für Magie-Klassen wird sich der Schneider schon noch lohnen. Wenn es nur wegen dem BOP Faden für die Hose ist


----------



## Hexagor (15. Oktober 2008)

na und die Umhang verzauberungen die nur für Schneider zugänglich sind, was im endgame sicherlich ein vorteil ist !


----------



## Natral (15. Oktober 2008)

Hexagor schrieb:


> na und die Umhang verzauberungen die nur für Schneider zugänglich sind, was im endgame sicherlich ein vorteil ist !




der wird hier geraderstma schlecht gemacht , aber ob die wirklich ahnung haben hmm


naja die andere sache wäre, öhm wieviel besser ist der  ist der bpü faden im vergleich uz den andern? also bisher kann mich schneiderei nur  gemäßigt überzeugen ...


----------



## Niem16 (15. Oktober 2008)

ansonsten würd sich blizzard keine freunde machen weil da müsten die meisten spieler andere berufe von 0 auf max hoch skillen was den sicher keine freute macht besonders bei leuten die hobby spieler sind und eins zwei stunden am tag online sind


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (15. Oktober 2008)

naja bis jetzt gibts keine bop rezepte außer faden. is auch logisch wenn man die anderen berufe betrachtet


----------



## Natral (15. Oktober 2008)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> naja bis jetzt gibts keine bop rezepte außer faden. is auch logisch wenn man die anderen berufe betrachtet






hmm naja im vergleich der berufe bezüglich des wotlk standes, jetzt  kann der schneider ja    nur  handelbare fäden



öhm ja ist das falsche weise der betrachtung oder steht der shcneider  selbst im vergleich zum lederer  schwach da was die  bop dinge angeht?  hmm komig komig  mus smich bald entscheiden ob ich das kicke


----------



## Snoooke (23. Oktober 2008)

Also ich weiss nicht was alle immer bezüglich Gold verdienen mit Schneiderei haben. Schneiderei hat mir mit BC 3 epic Flugmounts für meine Chars finanziert! Und ich habe KEINE epischen Rezepte dafür gebraucht.

Trotzdem...mit WotLK sehe ich im Moment noch nicht viel neues. Aber ich halte sowieso nicht viel von dem ganzen Schneidersets, da diese auch mit BC nicht wirklich toll waren. Ich werde dennoch mit Schneiderei weitermachen, da ich auf Reittiere und Flugmounts stehe und somit auch den Teppich will xD Ausserdem wird das wohl wieder der einzige Beruf sein (neben Inschriftenkunde, den ich nun auch gelernt habe) mit dem man richtig gut Geld verdienen kann (Stichwort: Taschen!).

Achja...Wer Schneiderei mit WotLK günstig steigern will kann ja mal auf Schneider Guide 1 bis 450 gucken.


----------



## Sharlet (1. November 2008)

Huhu,

wer sich über die Schneiderei in WotLK informieren möchte, kann auf meinem Schneiderei-Guide viele nützliche Informationen finden. 

Lieben Gruß
Sharlet


----------



## Nachtviech (4. November 2008)

echt klasse gemacht!
 in wie weit könnte man sich mit netherstoff von 375 noch leveln?


----------



## Nachtviech (10. November 2008)

Hi Sharlet,

hab nochmal nachgeschaut.

Lohnt sich leider trotz der gefallenen AH Preis nicht für mich aber danke für die Antwort  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Werde deinen Schneider Guide befolgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




nette Page *schleim*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XziTe (29. November 2008)

Offizielles Statement von Blizzard:
Kein Craftfähiger Beruf wird das "Non-Plusultra" für eine Klasse darstellen.
Man wird mit WOTLK nicht mehr gezwungen um die "besten" Items tragen zu können den entsprechenden Beruf auszuüben.


Auf Deutsch:
Mehr Casual = alles BoE

=

Schneider total unsinnig geworden, es kommt wenig Gold rein


Ich hatte zum Schneider noch den Beruf Enchanting, wir haben in der Gilde soviele, dass das Skillen unmöglich geworden ist.


Ergo:


Schneider und Enchanting verlernt
...
Alchimie und Kräuterkunde gerade am hochskillen (dick Kräuterfarmen, Fläschchen halten doppelt so lang und bieten bessere stats, man kann gut Gold machen mit beiden Berufen)


----------



## N00blike (1. Dezember 2008)

Jo mich haut schneidern auch nicht vom hocker.... 
Die gebundenen zauberfäden bekommt man später als epic version die nicht gebunden sind von ner ruf fraktion also der vorteil auch weg!
Naja wenn es keine besseren umhang vz mehr gibt sind die auch für die tonne.... 
Die epic sachen sind das farmen nicht wert! Man bekommt für marken t7 brust und handschuhe bzw über ruf auch noch bessere sachen...
Was bleibt? man kann ein wenig mehr stoff plündern als andere.... klasse beruf wenn ich mir dagegen die innenschrift verbesserungen angucke und die leder verbesserungen naja aber werds trodzdem mal ausskillen und dann mal sehen vlt kommt noch was!


----------



## Thrainan (1. Dezember 2008)

Ja die Umhangverzauberungen hauen mich mal so ganicht vom Hocker. Die Fäden für sich selber machen ist zwar billiger, als die versionen für erfürchtigen ruf, aber nicht den aufwand wert. Allerdings sind die epischen Roben und Handschuhe für mich schon sehr nett. Die kann ich auf jeden fall am Anfang gebrauchen. 
Und ordentliche Taschen herzustellen ist ja immer ne gute Sache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melethron (3. Dezember 2008)

Hallo!

Habe gestern mal für meinen Priester Twink geschaut, was es den für Rezepte gäbe die ich mir schneidern lassen könnte bzw. ob ich auf schneider umskille. Hm, das erste größere Set wäre das Frost-Dings-Bums Set (8teilig). Da fehlt ja komplett die Intelligenz?!?! Das spätere Set hat keine Ausdauer..?!?! Bin ja nicht so im Schneiderhandwerk drinne, aber was soll das? Als Kunde ist das uninteressant und als Schneider selbst ziemlich teuer (und Verschwendung) zum skillen. Aber eigentlich wollte ich von den Schneiderexperten mal ne Einschätzung, ob es sich lohnt umzuskillen? Aktuell ist mein Priester KK und Alchi.


----------



## Dryadris (3. Dezember 2008)

Also auf den Frostgrimmsachen ist überall Ausdauer und Intelligenz drauf: zb Frostgrimmrobe

Später gibt es ja für Heiler das Mondgespinstset, bestehend aus Robe und Handschuhe. Werden beim anlegen gebunden und benötigen keine Schneiderei um getragen werden zu können:
Mondgespinsthandschuhe
Mondgespinstrobe

Da sind alle relevanten Stats für Heiler drauf. Ausdauer, Intelligenz und eine große Portion Willenskraft.
Das Set was du vermutlich erwischt hast wo keine Ausdauer drauf ist, war wohl das Zaubertuchset, das ausschließlich Int und Wille, sowie ne riesen Portion Tempowertung drauf hat.


@Fäden

Also wenn ich mir die Schneider-Only Fäden anschaue und die For-All-Fäden, dann ist der Matsunterschied schon erheblich. 
Die gefrorene Kugel ist ja wieder nix anderes als das Urnether früher. Nur auf heroisch erhältlich und immer nur einer, was natürlich die Kosten für den Faden enorm nach oben setzt. Auch die restlichen Materialien sind um einiges günstiger.
Desweiteren kann der Schneider schon mit Skill 405 seinen Nutzen aus den Fäden ziehen, während die Anderen einen Skill von 430 verlangen und eben den ehrfürchtigen Ruf. Auf gut deutsch: Schneider bekommen ihre +50 dmg für lau, der Rest darf nen Haufen für blechen^^
Zum Gold machen natürlich perfekt die For-All-Fäden, so wie früher mit den epischen ebenfalls.
Taschen gehen bei uns aktuell im Schnitt zwischen 150-200g über den Tisch, was auch eine gute Einnahmequelle im Moment ist.

Die Umhangverzauberungen sind Mist, da kann man sich wohl einig sein, aber wer weiß, was da in Zukunft noch nachkommen könnte. 

Das Frostgrimmset bietet ein gutes Einstiegsequip für das PVP aufgrund der Abhärtung die drauf ist, die anderen 3 Sets bieten 2 gute Teile für den Einstieg ins PVE(Raidtechnisch/Herorechnisch) mit dem man durchaus auch Gold verdienen kann als Schneider. 

Also so ganz ohne Zukunft oder Goldverdienstmöglichkeiten isser dann doch nicht. Aber ich würde nur dann zu Schneider umskillen, wenn man es selbst daraus einen Nutzen ziehen kann. Wegen einem Twink würde ich nicht umskillen, sondern lieber mit den Mats zu einem Schneider gehen und fragen, ob er mir die Sachen herstellt. Sind ja alle BOE und nicht mehr BOP wie früher die Sets waren.


----------



## Melethron (3. Dezember 2008)

Dankeschön, dann ist es ja als Stoffie nicht mehr zwingend erforderlich Schneider zu machen. Auch nicht schlecht. Dann lasse ich es so wie es ist und decke meinen Bedarf beim Schneider meines Vertrauens.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wuhuu (17. Dezember 2008)

hallo,

nach 1 Monat WotLK kann ich nur sagen: Schneidern lohnt sich absolut nicht mehr!!!
Sämtliche zu schneidernden Roben etc. sind schneller über Inis/ Embleme zu bekommen.
bin enttäuscht


----------



## Kerlomator (23. Dezember 2008)

Ich wollte ja zur Erweiterung Alchi und Kraut verlernen und Schneidern gehen.
War beeindruckt von der Quantität und Qualität der Teile die man sich bisher schneidern konnte.
Nun bin ich argh enttäuscht und behalte meine Berufe. Alchi und Kraut ist momentan eine echte Goldmaschine.
Der ganze Aufwand des kompletten Hochskillens lohnt sich momentan meiner Meinung nach nicht.


----------



## Nachtviech (23. Dezember 2008)

Wuhuu schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> nach 1 Monat WotLK kann ich nur sagen: Schneidern lohnt sich absolut nicht mehr!!!
> Sämtliche zu schneidernden Roben etc. sind schneller über Inis/ Embleme zu bekommen.
> bin enttäuscht




da musss ich dir leider zustimmen

ich finde es echt eine frechheit das hochskillen frist viel zu viel gold und für was? toll ein zauberfaden auf rücken und hosenverz billiger aber das wars bin auf skill 430 und mehr lohnt sich eh ned 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## adidas2023 (24. Dezember 2008)

hm also im mom siehts da ja echt ziemlich mau aus .... aba da wartenbestimmt noch ein paar Rezepte auf ihre Einführung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salutari (29. Dezember 2009)

Hier hat sich ja lang nix getan : / darum werde ich mal versuchen, diese Diskussion aufzufrischen ^^

Hätte gehoft, dass nach 3.3 schonmal was neues gepostet wurde. Momentan frage ich mich dasselbe ... lohnt Schneiderei? ... Wenn man das maximum an Stats aus seinem Char rauskitzeln will. Spiele gerade einen Holy Priest hoch, welcher mein neuer Main werden soll.



adidas2023 schrieb:


> hm also im mom siehts da ja echt ziemlich mau aus .... aba da wartenbestimmt noch ein paar Rezepte auf ihre Einführung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jupp. Ulduar ist zwar nicht lang aktuell gewesen, aber PDK und ICC warten mit vielen netten Mustern auf alle raid-begeisterten Schneider 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe nen 80er Drood mit VZ und Lederverarbeitung und will noch einen Schami auf ~75 leveln. Habe also 6 Berufe-Slots und grübel schon seit Tagen, wie die optimale Kombination ist. Beim Thema Schneiderei interessiert mich natürlich neben den neuen Mustern und praktischen Sachen wie Taschen und der vergünstigte Faden für die Hose primär:

Dunkel glühendes Garn
bzw.
Hell leuchtendes Garn

Wobei ich hier eher zu dem "+SpellPower Proc" tendieren würde (im Gegensatz zu ~20 Mp5, was bei einem 6 min. Bosskampf im Optimalfall + ~1400-1900 Mana bringt). Also so richtig überzeugt hat mich dieser Beruf noch nicht ... vergleicht man ihn bspw. mit Juwelenschleifen.

LG,
Salutari


----------



## Nachtviech (29. Dezember 2009)

ganz erlich habe ich den manareg faden genommen, da ich immer schiss vor low mana habe.
Gerade im 25er wo ich zwar buffed 1,3 k reg habe gehe ich abundzu mal oom, lieber paar k weniger healstatistik als ned oom gegangen als pris^^

habe schon überlegt ob ich schneiderei verlernen der einzige Beruf der richtig was bringt is juwe meiner meinung nach


----------



## Salutari (29. Dezember 2009)

Nachtviech schrieb:


> habe schon überlegt ob ich schneiderei verlernen der einzige Beruf der richtig was bringt is juwe meiner meinung nach



Das sehe ich genauso. Als Juwe hat man den riesen Vorteil, dass man selbst bestimmen kann, welche werte man verbessert. Beim Priest entsprechend Wille / Int. Des weiteren kann man flexibler auf seine 2. Skillung eingehen ... was auch immer man als Shadow braucht weis ich jetzt nicht.

Aber alle Mats übers AH zu kaufen macht einen arm, Bergbau (+ ~60 Stamina) hingegen bringt einem als Holy keine Verbesserung auf die primären Werte.

Noch ist es ein leichtes, Schneider zu verlernen mit knapp über 100 SP ... in 1-2 Wochen sieht des anders aus ^^

LG,
Salutari


----------



## Nachtviech (30. Dezember 2009)

ja klar mein problem ist es wer ist dann noch schneider 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?

habe ja die hoffnung das im nächsten addon es gescheite sb items gibt^^

aber glaube umskillen lohnt sich mehr die 2 teppiche machen für wenigstens die mounts


----------



## Gerti (16. Februar 2010)

Nachtviech schrieb:


> ja klar mein problem ist es wer ist dann noch schneider
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich bin er Seit Classic und Schneidern gibt einen netten DPS gewinn, der mit den anderen Berufen vergleichbar ist. Und nur weil Juwi ggf. 4 DPS mehr bingt verlerne ich den Beruf doch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZarDocKs (16. Februar 2010)

HostileRecords schrieb:


> joa.. war ja in tbc auch schon so.. anfangs war waren die sets gold wert, nur sobald man dann ma kara farmen konnte.. waren sie schon austauschbar.. und mittlerweile hab ich garnichts mehr vom schneider beruf... und ich frag mich ob es im addon dann auch so sein wird.. das ichs dann sobald die schneidersets ausgetauscht sind, mir der beruf nichts mehr bringt.. also zu tbc war mir schneider nur zu anfang nützlich.. um überhaupt mal epics als frischer 70er zu haben.. aber das kann es doch nicht dann schon wieder gewesen sein.. und wenn sich das im addon nicht ändern sollte.. will ich halt nicht nochmal den fehler machen und es für viel geld hochpushen und die sets herstellen die massig g kosten und mich nur geringfügig weiterbringen.



Austauschbar Oo? die sets waren teilweise besser als T5 zeugs.. aufjeden fall das priest set da^^ und in wotlk gibts doch auch die Guten items... die chest die bis icc die beste mage chest ingame war etc... ? schneider lohnt sich!


----------



## 19Chico73 (2. März 2010)

Zum g verdienen ist Schneider im Moment ohne Frage ungeeignet.
Für Raider ist Schneider Gold Wert wegen der besten Umhang Vz im Spiel, zumindest als Zauberklasse.
Das Ding procct bei meinem Hexer Minütlich, selbst wenn ich AFK in Dalaran rumstehe.
Der procc wird nämlich sogar von meiner Teufelsrüssi ausgelöst die ständig versucht mich zu heilen.
Da ich eigentlich ausschließlich ZM Sockle, bringt mir jeder andere Beruf auch nicht mehr Vorteile beim Raiden wie Schneider.
Beispiel:
Inschriftenkunde bringt 70 Zm + 15 Crit  http://wowdata.buffed.de/?s=61120 , Vorteil zur normalen Schulter Vz + 46 ZM

Verzauberer kann 2 mal Ringe Verzaubern mit jeweils 23 Zm, Vorteil + 46 ZM

Juwelier kann 3 mal 39 ZM einsetzen http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=42144 , Vorteil gegenüber normalen 23 ZM Steinen +46 ZM
Gut der Aspekt beim Juwelier wurde schon angesprochen das ich ja auch andere Werte mit hochsetzen könnte, 
aber wie schon erwähnt, ab einem bestimmten Gearstand ist bei einem Hexer fast ausschließlich nur noch 23 Zm zu sockeln.

Als Alchemist gewinne ich wenn ich ein Frostwyrm Flask schlucke nicht 125 Zm dazu, sondern 171 ZM. Vorteil + 46 ZM
Es ist etwas verwirrend da in der Buffleiste trotzdem nur +125 ZM steht, aber testet es selbst und guckt euren vorher-nachher Schadensboni an.
Hier habe ich sogar noch den kleinen Vorteil das das Flask 2 Stunden anstatt 1 Stunde anhält = Goldersparnis
Noch dazu kann ich mich auf Flask spezialieren welches für einmal herstellen also 1 Lotus bis zu 10er proccs kommen können.
Nun werden sich einige denken, Fläschchen des Frostwyrms trinke ich ja nicht den ganzen Tag und habe somit nicht ständig wie bei allen anderen Berufen die +46ZM in Hero Hcs, BGs oder Dayli QS.
Dafür gibt es ja das Fläschchen des Nordens das sich beim Trinken nicht verbraucht und mir die +46ZM bringt.

Selbst wenn ich als Stoffie einen untypischen Beruf wie den Schmied wähle, habe ich den gleichen Vorteil wie bei allen anderen Berufen.
Ich kann einen Zusatzsockel auf Armschienen und Handschuhe machen, welchen ich jeweils mit 23 zm Sockle, Vorteil +46 ZM.
Hier ist auch wieder ein anderer kleiner Vorteil weil ich ja auch etwas anderes sockeln könnte.

Auch der untypische Beruf eines Lederers bringt mir einen Vorteil von +46 ZM
Die normale Armschienen VZ sieht +30 ZM vor, die eines Lederers +76 ZM http://wowdata.buffed.de/?s=57691

Einzig der Ingeneur tanzt etwas aus der Reihe.
Ist man selbst kein Schneider und verzichtet auf die allgemeine +23 Tempo VZ, macht man sich hier +27 ZM auf den Umhang http://wowdata.buffed.de/?s=63765
Wenn man am Hitcap ist nutzt man auf Füsse hier nicht die allgemeine VZ mit 12 Hit + 12 Crit, sondern kann auf +24 Crit zurückgreifen http://wowdata.buffed.de/?s=55016.
Der Größte Vorteil eines Ingeneurs ist aber wie ich meine die Handschuhverzauberung im Gegensatz zur normalen +28 ZM Verzauberung, 
welche beim benutzen 12 Sekunden lang die Tempowertung um 340 steigert und gerade mal 1 Minute Abklingzeit hatt. http://wowdata.buffed.de/?s=54999


Farmberufsvorteile sind für mich als PVE Hexer völlig uninteressant und ungeeignet.
Lebensblut des Kräuterers http://wowdata.buffed.de/?s=55503 sehe ich bei keiner Klasse im PVE Bereich einen erheblichen Vorteil

Zähigkeit des Bergbauers http://wowdata.buffed.de/?s=53040  klingt einzig für Tankklassen Interessant .

oder Meister der Anatomie des Kürschners http://wowdata.buffed.de/?s=53666
Gut die +40 Crit klingen hier Verlockend, aber +46Zm bringt mir einfach mehr.
Einzig der Jäger könnte davon wohl etwas profitieren.

In vielen sehr guten Gilden ist es sogar Pflicht seinen Main mit minimum einen, oder sogar 2 Raidtauglichen Berufen auszustatten.

Sehr langer Rede kurzer Sinn.

Falls man nicht auf Goldverdienen aus ist, ist Schneiderei ein äusserst Sinnvoller Beruf zum Raiden wegen der besten Umhang VZ derzeit im Spiel.
Ob nun allerdings der fast Minütliche Procc von 285 Zm, gegenüber anderen Berufen die ständig +46ZM  garantieren gleichzusetzen, besser oder schlechter ist kann ich leider nicht sagen.
Weil ich mich damit noch nicht beschäftigt habe wie der richtige Rechenweg dazu aussieht.

Ist man allerdings auf Goldverdienen aus, ist Schneiderei gänzlich fehl am Platz aber trotzdem nur mit wenigen anderen Berufen mehr verdient.
Den größten Vorteil hatt da wohl der Juwe. Steine kann man immer brauchen und gut verkaufen und dieser Beruf ist noch dazu Raidtauglich.
Ansonsten werden doch sowieso schon nach und nach allen Berufen die guten Einnahmequellen genommen.
1 Arktischen Pelz kann man bereits für 10 schweres boreanisches Leder eintauschen,
mit dem nächsten Patch kann man 1 gefrorene Kugel gegen Äonenzeugs eintauschen,
Frostlotus kann man auf dem Testserver für g kaufen, denke aber mal das das geändert wird und man dafür dann auch 1 Kugel hinlegen muß.
unserer Schneider Stoff CD fällt gänzlich weg, dafür ist dann ein 4 Tages CD auf Eisige Tasche.

Wie ihr seht, Blizzard versucht schon Fieberhaft alle Berufe anzugleichen,
sei es nun wegen Raidtauglichkeit oder G verdienen.

In diesem Sinne, ich bin Schneider aus Leidenschaft auch wenns ab und an Leiden schafft ^^

PS:. Weil der Vorteil angesprochen wurde gegenüber heute zu BC Zeiten, als man sich noch spezielle Items nur für sich selbst als Schneider herstellen konnte die gut waren.
Dieser Vorteil ist heute auch bei allen anderen Berufen nicht vorhanden, wieso also sollten gerade wir ihn wieder bekommen ? 
Wir haben trotzdem sogar etwas, das andere Berufe bis auf den Ingeneur nicht haben. Wir können uns 2 Mounts bauen die für den Erfolg dazu zählen. 
Würde mich nicht wundern wenn das bald mit allen anderen Berufen auch möglich sein wird.


----------



## Eratic (28. März 2010)

Seit mit Patch 3.3 die Abklingzeit und Ortsanforderung für Schattentuch, Mondgespinst und Zaubertuch abgeschafft worden ist sind die Preise dafür im AH folglich total gesunken. Rentiert es sich überhaupt noch, das man welche zum Verkauf herstellt? Finds nich so prickelnd, waren ja doch immer um die 500g in der Woche :\


----------



## dickimg (30. März 2010)

Hallo,
also für mich lohnt sich die Schneiderei immer noch
ich verkaufe in der Woche 2 x 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und es lohnt sich.


----------



## Gerti (13. April 2010)

dickimg schrieb:


> Hallo,
> also für mich lohnt sich die Schneiderei immer noch
> ich verkaufe in der Woche 2 x und auch und lohnt sich.



Nur, dass kannst du auch als nicht Schneiderer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Twingy84 (14. April 2010)

OK Junxx,

ihr habts geschafft. Jahrelang hab ich immer nur passiv mitgelesen, aber jetzt musste es einfach sein. ich hab mich registriert, um meinen Senf zu diesem Thema dazuzugeben. Ich lese in vielen Beiträgen, Schneidern bringe kein Gold. Diese Aussage ist der absolute Quatsch. Ich habe in wenigen Monaten, mit sehr wenig Zeitaufwand mehere 10k G gemacht, indem ich mit glänzenden und saphirfarbenen Zauberfäden (die Hosen-Enchants für Caster) im ah gehandelt habe. Einfache Rechnung:

Glänzender Zauberfaden:
4x Äonenleben á ca 15G = 	60G
4x vereiste Spinnenseide á 5G = 20G
1x gefrorene Kugel á 20G = 	20G

 Mats-Kosten insgesamt = 100G (ich habe noch nie einen glänzenden zu weniger als 140G verkauft = Gewinn ca 35G PRO FADEN)

Eine ähnliche Rechnung gilt für die saphirfarbenen Fäden, welche lediglich Äonenfeuer statt Äonenleben benötigen. Diese sind natürlich etwas teurer, bringen aber auch mehr. Von solchen Fäden verkaufe ich, wenn ich den ganzen Tag online bin und ab und zu - meistens in den 10 Minuten, die ich damit verbringe, auf einen invite für eine random hero ini zu warten - schaue, dass ich immer der günstigste Anbieter im ah bin, ca. 20 Stück am Tag und am Wochenende auch oft mehr. (20 x 35G = 700G pro Tag). Klar kann man hier einwerfen: "Wenn ich KK und BB farmen gehe, mach ich 700G in der Stunde" <-- Recht haben leute, die dies sagen, aber eine Stunde (wohl eher 2-3 bei den gesunkenen Titanerz- und Frostlotuspreisen) farmen ist wesentlich unentspannter, als ab und zu mal neue Fäden ins AH zu setzen. 

Die obige Rechnung ist am absolut unteren Ende kalkuliert. D.h., dass man auch öft Fäden verkauft und dabei 100-150G einnimmt (Gewinn macht). Etwa nach Aufspielen größerer Patches mit neuen Raids oder Instanzen (oder neuen Arena Seasons) gehen diese Fäden wie geschnitten Brot. Du kannst praktisch zuschauen, wie du reicher wirst. Nach ner Zeit hat man ein gefühl dafür, wann die Mats besondes günstig sind und legt sich dann einen entsprechenden Vorat an den o.g. Materialien an. 
Natürlich werden jetzt einige einwenden, dass dies genauso gut mit allen anderen, non-bop Items (wie flasks etc.) funktioniert. Natürlich gilt dies auch für andere Berufe und das "Billig-Einkaufen-Teuer-Verkaufen"-Prinzip gilt für jeden Bereich des AHs, wie wir spätestens seit auctioneer wissen. Ich wollte lediglich darauf hinweisen, dass man mit Schneiden sehr wohl ordentlich Kohle machen kann - Wie mit jedem anderen Beruf auch. Schneidern erfordert vielleicht ein wenig mehr Geduld, bis man weiss, wie dieser beruf lukrativ wird, sprich "funktioniert"

Man könnte wetere Boni des Berufs ins Felde führen (wie in vorangegangenen Posts auch geschehen): *style-faktor* (Teppich [insbeondere der neue Frost-Teppich <-- sehr nice]), extra *Stoffe aus Humanoiden*, oder das Privileg, *Taschen herstellen* zu können.

Danke fürs Lesen,
Twingy


----------



## Spliffmaster (26. April 2010)

Vorhin noch für die Casterhosen aus ICC 1000g TG bekommen :> Also im Moment lohnt sich das geschäft so richtig =)


----------



## Gaueko (2. Juni 2010)

Verdammt ich hab nur 200G bekommen O_o
Egal das sind mehr als in meiner ganzen Schneider-Karriere bisher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Byte768 (2. Juni 2010)

Außer für Berufsbonus oder Gold machen lohnt der Beruf eigentlich nicht. Die neuesten Sachen lassen sich häufig noch gut verkaufen, aber sind auch dementsprechend mit Aufwand verbunden.
Fraglich auch wie es mit dem Addon weitergehen wird, Zaubermacht soll entfernt werden, was passiert z.B. mit dem Garn oder den Zauberfäden?

Da die Eisige Tasche jetzt einen langen CD hat und die Spezialtücher keinen mehr, sind auch deren Preise deutlich beeinflusst worden. Ein Problem ist und bleibt, das man keine der Items mehr benötigt, wenn schon bessere gedroppt sind.


----------



## Avolus (3. Juni 2010)

omg, ihr grabt aber auch regelmäßig die ältesten threads raus x)

Der Titel heißt immerhin "Lohnt Schneider ab wotlk noch?".
Da wir inmitten wotlk stecken und sich die nächste Erweiterung schon mehr als eindeutig präsentiert hat, wäre ich für ein /closed ^^

Lieber einen neuen Thread, bspw. "Lohnt Schneider ab Cata noch?".
Wird nur vielleicht keiner wissen x]


----------

